# Comportamiento de un condensador con tension inversa



## razgriz (Ene 13, 2014)

Buenas, 
Esta es una question que me interesa puramente por curiosidad, por lo que no quiero aplicar-lo a nada...
En caso de los condensadores electrolíticos todos sabemos que al conectarlo con tensión inversa, este estalla. He estado buscando y he encontrado que se debe a que el condensador se calienta, el electrolito de dentro hierve y lo hace estallar...
Mi pregunta es... como se calienta? el condensador actúa como una especie de diodo en polarización inversa? 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 13, 2014)

El electrolito es aislante en un sentido y conductor en el otro.
El electrolito hace de dieléctrico cuando es aislante y cuando conduce se calienta como las resistencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2014)

Si te fijás como se construye un capacitor electrolítico lo vas a entender mejor , dos láminas de aluminio y un papel absorvente enrollados en sandwich , el papel se moja con una solución de agua y Borax , mineral natural borato de sodio.

Hasta ahí eso todo eso es un conductor y no tiene polaridad alguna , entonces lo conectan a la máquina de formación , la cual empieza durante un tiempo con un voltaje muy bajo , dos o tres volts , entonces sobre uno de los aluminios se empieza a formar óxido , que es muy muy aislante. Se va aumentando gradualmente la tensión en el transcurso de unas horas hasta superar la tensión nominal , digamos que si es para 12 V lo llevarán hasta 15 V.

En conclusión el dieléctrico del capacitor no es el papel mojado , sino la capa de óxido sobre uno de los aluminios. El uso del capacitor asegura el mantenimiento de la capa de óxido. El no uso puede hacer que esa capa se desvanezca. El capacitor debe ser sellado hermeticamente para que el agua no se evapore : si se evapora el capacitor se seca y disminuye su capacidad en un 80 %.

Cuando lo conectás al revés , se deshace la capa de óxido aislante de una cara antes que se forme la nueva en la otra cara y . . . BLUUUMMM.

No nos preocupa que conectes capacitores al revés o que los pases de voltaje  es muy divertido verlos explotar , pero hacelo con un cable algo largo y asegurate de protejer tus ojos y los de los demás 

Saludos !


----------



## razgriz (Ene 13, 2014)

jajaja muchas gracias a los 2!
Entonces por lo que entiendo si lo pusiera en polaridad inversa con poco voltaje i subiendo-lo al largo de las horas canbiaria la polaridad del condensador sin estropearlo (teóricamente)?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## pigma (Ene 14, 2014)

Interesante, pero porque explotan tan rapido? se desintegra la capa de oxido casi al instante o no entendi nada?


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 14, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Interesante, pero porque explotan tan rapido? se desintegra la capa de oxido casi al instante o no entendi nada?



Explotará más rápido o más despacio dependiendo del voltaje que le metas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

pigma dijo:


> Interesante, pero porque explotan tan rapido? se desintegra la capa de oxido casi al instante o no entendi nada?


 
Si la capa se deshace en segindos , y formarse lleva horas a tensiones escalonadas


----------



## pigma (Ene 14, 2014)

Gracias por aclararme la duda. Yo tambien me preguntaba lo mismo que nuestro compañero pero nunca lo habia expuesto. Lo unico que sabia, que los fabricantes al ver que es un componente que puede explotar, le hacen unas pequeñas marcas en la parte de arriba, asi en caso de explosion, se expande mas suavemente, reduciendo asi las consecuencias.


----------

